# Children's books that show breastfeeding?



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I know there must be some out there, but I am having a heck of a time finding them. Searching the card catalog for Breastfeeding doesn't exactly yield a ton of kid's books!

Do you have favorites? Link me up!!!!


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Tucking-Just-Like-Jess-Stockham/dp/1846430461/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375896513&sr=8-1&keywords=tucking+in+just+like+me

This is one we have. It's a board book, with simple text. the link to breastfeeding is "little lamb likes warm milk, just like me." and shows a mothering nursing.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a great little book with photos of breastfeeding children (including EBF) called "Near Mama's Heart" by Colleen Newman, but it seems to be out of print now.









Some books you can find on amazon.com include:

Mama's Milk by Michael Elsohn Ross
I'm made of Mama's Milk by Mary Olsen
We Like to Nurse by Chia Martin

ETA: Near Mama's Heart can be found on youtube!


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

Ruby's Baby Brother from Barefoot Books--it's brand new!

Here's a shot from the book.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

We Have a Baby, by Catherine Falwell
Who Has a Bellybutton?
The Dr Sears children's books about new babies and learning to use the potty
I also recently came across a book from my childhood called How You Were Born. It is a little dated but has nursing photos and even mentions home birth.


----------



## jalbright (Sep 30, 2010)

Usborne's The New Baby talks about breastfeeding but in another area, they show a bottle.


----------



## bellymoon (Apr 21, 2007)

There's a lovely book called Only the Cat Saw that has a nursing (human) mother.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

We have Breastmilk Makes My Tummy Yummy by Cecilia Moen. Unfortunately, it looks like it's out of print. I got mine through Paperback Swap.


----------



## katinanna (Jan 11, 2011)

Mamas Milk is a great book. My son could never finish it without asking for some mommy milk of his own


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Great recommendations so far!!!


----------



## chaseafterwind (Aug 31, 2011)

You're Getting a Baby Sister by Sheila Sweeney Higginson. Not about breastfeeding, obviously, and only appropriate for certain situations, but nevertheless there is an illustration showing the mom breastfeeding the new baby. She also has a baby brother book, but I haven't seen that one so I don't know if it has a similar illustration.


----------



## presentmoment (Nov 9, 2012)

A friend gave me the book A Teeny Tiny Baby when my daughter was born, and it rang quite true, and now that dd is 15 months, she too loves it -- it shows the baby nursing 9 times out of 10, with dad giving one bottle -- and also shows the baby sleeping lots of places, including the parents' bed. All in all, it's a charming book, and very in keeping with our daughter's experience. She loves the page about all the different places the baby goes -- to the drug store, the grocery store, the playground, etc.


----------



## Terry Stafford (Aug 12, 2013)

*There are my old picture books:*

*A**mie, the story of a nursing toddler*

http://www.amazon.com/Amie-Terry-Stafford/dp/9995167417

(they say that there's only one copy available for $49, but I do have a few left in my basement! )

*Amie and Anika, a story about being sisters*

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=amie%20and%20anika%20by%20terry%20stafford

(This one is long-gone, I'm afraid!)


----------



## LoriAMama (Aug 12, 2013)

Everywhere Babies by Susan Meyers. Great book that is inclusive, diverse, and loved by both my kids!


----------



## mommysherry (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Everywhere-Babies-Susan-Meyers/dp/0152053158


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Mariana and the Merchild. It's a beautiful book and the mermaid nurses her baby in part of the story and it's illustrated beautifully.


----------



## peshmama (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/228138.My_New_Baby

My New Baby by Anne Kubler

A wordless book great for a family welcoming a new baby. This book has a page with mom nursing the newborn as well as a page where dad is babywearing. This has been a favorite as we welcomed new baby and as the little ones have gotten older. They now make up the words and tell different stories each time, but when we were welcoming a new little one we could say whatever we thought was appropriate at the time to go with the pictures to help with the transition.


----------



## mamasnuggle (Mar 2, 2011)

"Kisses, Kisses Baby-O" by Sheree Fitch. It's a Canadian Book. It's been a favourite for both of my kiddos.


----------



## Aprilduncan1 (Aug 13, 2013)

The revised edition of Usborne First Experiences The New Baby shows a hospital birth, the baby on mom's tummy after birth, babies being measured and resting in room with families and No bottles or pacifiers! Yay. When they get home there is a breastfeeding scene that shows a good amount of boob and says "When Susie is hungry, Mrs. Bunn feeds her with milk. Susie will need to be fed many times each day.(The little girl is sitting by her mother feeding her doll with a bottle) that is the only bottle in the whole book!


----------



## Virginia884 (Apr 11, 2008)

The book "The Big Eating Book" is not about nursing, but features it while talking about how 'everyone eats'.

The Big Eating Book (Big Board Books)
http://amzn.com/1605371009


----------



## likeniceweather (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoriAMama*
> 
> Everywhere Babies by Susan Meyers. Great book that is inclusive, diverse, and loved by both my kids!


I don't see any nursing babies on the link posted... are there pages not posted by Amazon that do show nurslings?


----------



## silverlining (Jan 9, 2013)

You and Me, by Rachel Fuller

http://amzn.to/166lePr

It's similar to the wordless book My New Baby, but it has some text. Mom's in the background here and there nursing while Dad is preparing dinner or changing a diaper.


----------



## e11ie5 (Aug 14, 2013)

so pleased to find this post thank you ... some lovely recommendations there


----------



## voca (Jul 28, 2010)

The Runaway Hug http://www.amazon.com/The-Runaway-Hug-Nick-Bland/dp/044981825X is not about eating or nursing; the final drawing features Mom nursing the baby entirely without comment.


----------



## gro1974 (Feb 29, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdoody11*
> 
> We have Breastmilk Makes My Tummy Yummy by Cecilia Moen. Unfortunately, it looks like it's out of print. I got mine through Paperback Swap.


We've enjoyed this one, as well. Whenever my older daughter wants to snuggle while the younger is nursing, she always quotes "Two can breastfeed without fuss, there is room for both of us!" : )


----------



## PacificMar (Jul 24, 2012)

I just bought these books from La Leche League:


You, Me and the Breast: This is a sweet story about the breastfeeding relationship, with fun paintings. I never managed to do all of the things the mother in the story did while breastfeeding, but it's inspiring!
The Mystery of the Breast: A young girl wonders why her baby brother spends so much time nursing and, with the help of her parents, solves "the mystery of the breast." Great illustrations!
Mama's Milk/Mama Me Alimenta: Beautiful pictures and verses in Spanish and English celebrate mammals nursing their young (including humans). 

All of the books have superb images of breastfeeding. They're aimed at the three-to-five age group for the most part.


----------



## TristaHendren (Aug 25, 2013)

Our book - The Girl God - has many pictures of breastfeeding, including these. Our upcoming book on Mother Earth has many as well!

http://www.thegirlgod.com/


----------



## happymama28 (Apr 22, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likeniceweather*
> 
> I don't see any nursing babies on the link posted... are there pages not posted by Amazon that do show nurslings?


Amazon only shows a few pages in their previews. There is definitely nursing in this book. It's a great book. It also shows bottle feeding.


----------



## christineh (Dec 28, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a kid's Bible, we have this one http://www.amazon.com/The-Picture-Story-Bible-Book/dp/1433523914 which shows Mary nursing baby Jesus.


----------



## susanmary (Nov 28, 2012)

The biggest bed in the world by Lindsay Camp

Lovely illustration of a mother and baby nursing and lots of the family bed.


----------



## thebookishmama (Feb 23, 2012)

Love 'Mariana and the Merchild' - such a lovely story. And we also like 'You, me and the breast' published by Pinter and Martin in the U.K.


----------



## AngelKissedKids (Dec 8, 2009)

You're Getting a Baby Sister! by Sheila Sweeny Higginson has a page dedicated to breastfeeding.


----------



## Mommadove (Aug 15, 2012)

Mama's Day by Linda Ashman has a nursing pic in it.


----------

